# Trivia 11/7



## luckytrim (Nov 7, 2018)

Sorry for the duplicate entry yesterday.. it was already posted on  11/2... I'll strive to do better........... What worry's me is only one  person pointed this out to me...........




trivia 11/7
DID YOU KNOW...
Women are more likely to be right-handed than men by about 4  percentage
points.

1. In 1963 John Profumo was Secretary of State for War in  Great Britain. His
affair with Christine Keeler brought the MacMillan government  tumbling down.
Why was this affair so damaging to Great Britain?
  a.  She also worked for the KGB
  b. - She also worked for the CIA
  c. - She was also the mistress of a Russian Spy
  d. - She also worked for Mossad
2. What is the modern term for 'Johnny Cake' ?
3. From what country do gingerbread houses  originate?
4. What was the original meaning of "lewd"?
  a. - Illiterate
  b. - Risqué
  c. - Promiscuous
  d. - Flashy
5. What's the next line of this Oldie hit ;
"The only boy who could ever reach me..."
6. What igloo-shaped dessert made up of ice cream, sponge  cake, and browned 
meringue ?
7. Who wrote "The Gift of the Magi" ?
8. In the King James version of the Bible, who are the only  three angels 
mentioned by name?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Diver Marjorie Gestring won an Olympic Gold Medal at age  thirteen, making
her the youngest person to win an Olympic Gold.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Cornbread
3. Germany
4. - a
5. "was the son of a preacher man."
6. Baked Alaska
7. O. Henry
8. Gabriel, Michael and Lucifer

FACT !!
She won her Gold at the 1936 Summer Games, before the rule  that swimmers and
divers must be 14 years old was implemented... So this record  won't be
broken.


----------

